# Gunner & Sasha 10/5/10



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Here are a few (LOL) pics of my boys from today.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wonderful pictures!! I love the one of Sasha smiling and the last one, Gunner and Sasha together (sort of), is so special!!

Handsome boys!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Gorgeous!
Your two sure do look like they are having a good day.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey Deb...those pictures made me 

Gunner will be a great mentor for his baby brother!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

The one of sasha smiling brought tears to my eyes. So much like this one:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of your beautiful boys. My favorites are the first one of Gunner and the one of Sasha smiling- he's such a doll and looks like such a happy little guy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

whew - I thought that too, but wasn't brave enough to mention it.

Maybe a little bit of love of the camera "man" showing up already.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I love the last shot!!!!!
Those are beautiful boys that you've got there


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Great pictures!!!! Sasha is just adorable!!!! Congratulations....such a heartwarming set a pictures....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This one is sweet too


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

I LOVE ALL of the pictures they are wonderful.
I especially like the two pics of Gunner and Sasha together!

You have some very photogenic men there!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Aw Deb, He's so cute and Gunnie looks sooo handsome. I kept going back and forth between Sasha's pic and Selka's pic...they really are similar, with those huge smiles and floppy ears. It'll be fun watching him grow up.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I was so surprised when I saw how much they look alike. 
My angel is watching over me. : )


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Debles said:


> I was so surprised when I saw how much they look alike.
> My angel is watching over me. : )


Yes, I was thinking Guardian Angel too.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Love the pictures....I like the one of them together were they looking at anything special?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

A woman was walking her schnauzer across the street. I had Gunner in a down stay. : )


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I wish Ike could stay in a 'down stay'. Sam would stay in one all day if I forgot to release him. Ike? He's a whole other creature.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Wonderful pics of beautiful golden boys. Love that last pic.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Great pictures! Gunner looks like such a distinguished older boy...love his seriousness. The two of them I am sure will be bringing many smiles to your face.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, they are so sweet! I love the contrast between wise, seen it all eyes and everything's new and exciting puppy face!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I love the picture of Gunner rollin gin the leaves.  Nothing like a cool fall day, I would love to join him. 

Sasha is a doll and what a wonderful smile he has. They make a fantastic pair and I just know Selka is watching out for them with a big smile on his face.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Muddypaws, Thanks that makes me feel better. : )


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww how sweet! I'm sure your two boys are gonna be good buddies.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

LOVE the pictures, Deb! I instantly loved the picture of Sasha running and smiling and then totally melted when I saw how similar he and Selka really do look.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I know- it is Heaven sent.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Great set of pictures Deb! That Last one is priceless, looks like Gunner is teaching him the ropes. Looks like Sasha has learned to keep a friendly distance. Love the one with the big smile too!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Deb, is your avatar Gunner and Sasha????


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow - the pics are beautiful! I have tears in my eyes for Selka...and so much happiness for Sasha and Gunner. Can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG that smile of Sasha's is so Selka! Gunnie is so handsome too. Love your pictures. It's starting my day off with a smile too....


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Both are handsome! That picture with both of them on a sit-stay is priceless. Scotty would have sat at that age, but Sully was independent even then. How's Gunner doing as the big brother now?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

sameli102 said:


> Deb, is your avatar Gunner and Sasha????


That is Selka with a puppy Gunner.  
Isn't that a great picture?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Paula for answering. Yes my avatar is Selka with Gunner as a puppy. Gunner isn't near as nurturing yet! They have smelled each other and laid close but that's as good as it gets. I am happy Gunner is calm and tolerating the little booger! We'll see if he progresses to playing with him!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I love that picture of that big smile on selka's face, and yes, i can see that in sasha, he is so cute.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Deb, It didn't occur to me until just now that I answered for you...sorry. I'm still half asleep even though I'm on my 2nd cup of coffee...I do know my name's not Deb. 

I bet you'll be able to get a similar pic with Gunnie and the 'little booger', and maybe sooner than you think.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That's OK Paula! No big deal. I was touched you knew it was Selka.
I am bummed because I misremebered my massage appointment. It's next wed. I called to see if I could get in today.. see when I hear back. I hurt all over.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks...

I saw your post in the other thread. 
I hope you are able to get your massage today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

Hope you can get in to be massaged today!!

Since Gunner is younger than Smooch, (11 1/2), maybe Gunner will start playing with Sasha. For Smooch and Tonka, laying together, and occasional nose to nose is the best we can hope for. The MAIN thing is, that they like and respect one another.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Awww!! I love ALL the pics, Deb!! But that one of Sasha running to you and grinning brought tears to my eyes. And the one of Gunnie and Sasha sitting "together" is so heartwarming!  Will be fun to take another like that when Sasha is grown. I always like the comparison pics from puppy to adult. 

Hugs!! Hope you had a good night last night!  
Candace


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner just isn't a big player. Hasn't been since he was a pup. He goes full throttle to retrieve but then in the house is very calm and mellow. It was Selka who always tried to play (up until he got to sick) and Gunnie looked at him like "What's up with you?"
Maybe Sasha will turn up the play urge in him again.. we'll see.

Dan gave him water late so he was up at 12:30 to potty but then did sleep till 5:30. I ended up sleeping on the leather sofa because I was hot and couldn't get comfortable. SO hoping I can get in for a massage today.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I love the last one of them both sitting looking out to the street. Great pictures.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hope you're out getting that massage you were looking forward to!

I saw your comment that you couldn't put Sasha and Selka's pics side by side, so I did it for you. It's also in Selka's Thread.
I definitely see the resemblance. Selka had a unique look and I see it in Sasha too.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I love it! Some how I knew you would do that for her, Paula...


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

That is wild. They look so much alike.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

OMG I love it!!! They are all beautiful pictures but these 2 together just bring such a warm smile to my face.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

cathyjobray said:


> I love it! Some how I knew you would do that for her, Paula...


yeah, I like to play with pics...


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

What precious boys! They look like they are enjoying a beautiful day. Thanks for the smile you gave me with your pictures.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks so much Paula. Makes my Selka feel close.

Sasha has hit a new phase today! Biting me like a crazy shark!
I give him chew toys over and over and he just keeps jumping on me like a maniac! Geeze, hope this phase doesn't last too long!!! Good thing I got a tetanus shot!

Dan is outside with him now, Thank God, : )

He also is getting braver with Gunnie and I keep preventing him form running up and jumping on his face when Gunnie is lying down. I don't know what the consequences might be but I don't want to find out till Sasha is a little bigger!! Then I will let Gunner have at him!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Sounds like Sasha is getting comfy is his new home.  I hated that land shark period with Chester and Murphy a few time outs in the crate or gated in the kitchen was the only thing that saved me from bleeding out !!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks, I had forgotten I guess but I swear Selka and Gunner were angels. : )
He may get some time outs tomorrow. Tonight he is pouting lying under my recliner or over in the entry way on the slate floor all spread out. Dan put the water up for awhile cause he drinks like crazy!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike was a shark too. I thought I'd gotten a defective puppy. Sam never did more than lick me.  Ike was older than Sasha when he started biting me. I used time outs when he wouldn't stop and he soon recognized the term 'time out' and would stop when I threatened to give him a 'time out'. Trading off toys for my skin wasn't appealing to him. He started by licking and then would start biting any exposed skin. To this day he still loves licking my skin. I can't use lotion, he'll lick it off or follow me around trying to lick it off with me telling him NO repeatedly and hopping around like I'm on hot coals.  I hope Sasha's shark phase is over quickly.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We may have to use time outs because going"ACK!" loud is not working. It worked with Selka and Gunner. He also is not doing well with his recall/come. I have never had a puppy not run to me happily all the time. I think I have been spoiled! He does sometimes but it is always on his terms. I know he is only 9 weeks old. : ) I will be patient and try not to compare him all the time to PERFECT Selka !


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Yep, my Gunner was a little shark too. We had time-outs as well. Once they lose those sharp baby teeth it gets a little easier. Good luck with little Sasha, Deb...:crossfing


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

When I saw that picture of Sasha running at you, I almost started crying. It reminded me so much of Selka. They both have the same smile and I do see the sparkle in Sasha's eye that Selka had. Love them sitting side by side.


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

awww... so adorable! great pictures!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

They are lovely brought a smile to my face


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Good Morning!

Hope everyone slept well.

So Sasha is in the "puppy biting," stage-I remember going through that several times!!

The pictures are just wonderful!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Morning Deb, Hope you were able to get some sleep last night.

How's the little land shark this morning? I hope Gunner's limp is better after a good night's rest.


----------

